# If one is sick in bed and DR Fisher sends you special medicine



## Mauritz55 (28/7/20)

I immediately feel better having the special Red pill Syrup!!with a very very special Epsilon nebulizer Device!And mavton X cotton!!Im healed!
B A Z I N G A!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you so much uncle Rob!!Legend of a man!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 19


----------



## DavyH (28/7/20)

@Rob Fisher - I'm feeling a wee bit poorly myself...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 14 | Can relate 4


----------



## Stranger (28/7/20)

Mr Fisher ..... well done you. (where is that hat tipping emoticon thingie)

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/7/20)

Awesome Skipper!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------

